# Barn stored pursuit plane



## petritl (Oct 20, 2012)

I just picked up this awesome toy. The older gentleman I bought it from said it was in the loft of the barn when he bought the farm in the 50s.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2012)

That is freak'n AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## OldRider (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG thats beautiful! I hope RidingToy( Dave) sees this, it should make his day  To me it looks like something that Murray would have made.....


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 20, 2012)

The last time i seem one was antique road show about 2 years ago and it apprised at $1700


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 20, 2012)

LOVE it!
Never seen anything like it.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2012)

Very cool.  These were made by Steelcraft and Murray during the 1940s - so lucky to find a nice original one these days - good for you!


----------



## jn316 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Awesome toy!*

So happy for you, excellent condition.  Beautiful.

Jn316


----------



## oskisan (Oct 20, 2012)

Great score... Are you going to leave it with the old patina?


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 20, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!  COOL, COOL, COOL!!!!!!!  Congratulations on a great barn find!!!!!!!


----------



## petritl (Oct 20, 2012)

oskisan said:


> Great score... Are you going to leave it with the old patina?




Absolutely; I like the look of the old paint, it adds character.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 20, 2012)

This is indeed a Murray pursuit pedal plane from the mid-1940s. As you pedal the plane the propeller turns via a belt between two pulleys. American National also made pedal planes back in the teens to 1920s. Nice thing about collecting older pedal cars, planes, and boats is the availability of reproduction parts for many of the models.

Years ago I met a gentleman who ran a country store not far north of Richmond, VA along US301. His store also housed his collection of vintage pedal toys he had obtained over the years. One item he had was one of these planes that was missing a few parts. He really didn't know that much about what he had. At a later date I stopped in there one day while traveling to Richmond and gave him a parts list brochure from one of the suppliers of repop parts. He couldn't believe parts were available to fix it up and gave me a free Coke for going out of my way to give him the brochure. He won't swap or sell any of his treasures, however. He had a Murray Dump-Trac trailer I was looking for to go with my 1958 Murray pedal tractor. I offered to trade him something of equal value, but he wanted to hang onto the items he's found over the years. I eventually won a nice Dump-Trac on ebay just like the one in his store.

Dave


----------



## Wcben (Oct 20, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Nutycollector (Oct 20, 2012)

*Awesome!!*

What an awesome find.... you are very lucky to find something of this nature... Good for you  !!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice find . Here is a pic of one redone.)RESTORED ORIGINAL 1940‘S “SILVER PURSUIT” AIRPLANE: BLUE & SILVER. HAS A “8-BALL LUCKY LADY” ON THE FRONT. UNBELIEVABLY AWESOME PIECE!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 21, 2012)

Killer!  I believe those were a one year model, 1941.  I just missed one on craigs list a couple weeks ago.  Really rare piece.


----------



## Boris (Oct 22, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> WOW!!!!!!  COOL, COOL, COOL!!!!!!!  Congratulations on a great barn find!!!!!!!




Just like what Gary said!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 23, 2012)

YES! >>><<<


----------



## OldRider (Oct 23, 2012)

We here in Canada have our own TV show called Canadian Pickers, exactly like Frank and Mike from American Pickers, driving across the country finding goodies in barns, garages etc. Watching last night I couldn't believe their stupidity....the fellow whose house and garage they were in was giving them excellent deals, cheap prices and everything was for sale.They walked right past this exact pedal plane, the camera panned over it and I would not have known what it was except for this thread. Right near where the plane was they found a pair of beaver felt mitts and made a deal on that. Unbelievable..........


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 8, 2013)

*WOW....Way Cool!*

That is probably the coolest pedal vehicle that I have ever seen...Great score..............Wayne


----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2013)

wow! if you sell it PM me.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 9, 2013)

OldRider said:


> We here in Canada have our own TV show called Canadian Pickers, exactly like Frank and Mike from American Pickers, driving across the country finding goodies in barns, garages etc. Watching last night I couldn't believe their stupidity....the fellow whose house and garage they were in was giving them excellent deals, cheap prices and everything was for sale.They walked right past this exact pedal plane, the camera panned over it and I would not have known what it was except for this thread. Right near where the plane was they found a pair of beaver felt mitts and made a deal on that. Unbelievable..........




........and all of the bikes that are in the background that they don't even ask about.......can't show everything they buy, especially to the IRS........I'd be willing to bet they but a lot of stuff that isn't shown........


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2013)

That Airplane is as cool as hell! The rear wheel steers, does the kid have to straddle the steering linkage?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, great find, makes me want to go to barn sales! ut it's winter in Michigan, I have to wait a few months! Seeing others finds is what keeps us in the hobby going!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 11, 2013)

I used to own one .
The reproduction ones have lowered the price of the originals.
Polish the paint and display as is.


----------



## Ray (Jan 27, 2013)

Here`s another one for sale, albeit a little newer...

http://providence.craigslist.org/atq/3497347765.html


----------

